# Toshiba Satellite 2410

## BradB

Gentoo on a Toshiba Satellite 2410.

I'm mainly writing this because I checked the forums before & bought and found no info, so I thought put this here so others could find some Gentoo info.

I got all my info from http://www.thorstenhaas.de/toshiba2410/.

Basically everything works, pretty much flawlessly.

I run a 2.4.20 (or .21) something Gentoo kernel.

The Good:

 Pretty much everything worked, yay.  Even the win modem was no issue.

The Unexpected:

 - If there is a USB mouse present when X starts you can un-plug & replug to your heart's content.

The Bad:

 - nVidia closed-source drivers stop the unit from suspending, but I want HW acceleration so, meh.

 - the 256Mb ram is a little light, I'll upgrade when I can afford it

 - ACPI is usable, but for some reason a "sys" thread takes up 100% CPU at idle.  I now use APM.  Maybe more luck with 2.5 series kernels.

The Untried:  (Things I personally have not yet tried)

 - Firewire

 - TV-OUT (should be pretty standard, but nvtv segfaults so I need to hack xconfig)

Cheers

Brad

----------

## Troggy

To solve ACPI problems, try the latest ACPI patch from  acpi.sourceforge.net . Make sure you always use a kernel >2.4.20 . I recommend gs-sources 2.4.21rc8 for this laptop. Got everything working except for ALSA but haven't tried firewire or TV-Out too.

Greetz

 Troggy

----------

## BradB

Hey, thanks for the info.  Does ACPI give you fan & temp info?  I tried lm_sensors with no luck (couldn't force the module like the page said either).

Also, do you know of any little scripts etc that would let you tick the LCD brightness up & down?

I'm aching to try the 2.5 series kernels, but I needs me nVidia drivers  :Smile: 

I had no problems with ALSA.

Cheers

Brad

----------

## Troggy

For additional keys try this [URLl=http://memebeam.org/free-software/toshiba_misc/libretto-hotkeys]python script[/URL] . It doesn't do everything but the important things like LCD-Brightness work for me.

I haven't tampered with lm_sensors yet. Got to read some HOWTOs first.

BTW emerge autospeedstep <- this nifty little tool sets your CPU-Speed to 1200Mhz and brings it up to 1800Mhz if the CPU usage goes over 70% . Then when its lower than  20% it switches back. Quite useful because you don't always have to echo x > /proc/acpi/processor... .

How did you get your ALSA working ? I basicalliy have sound but if I have multiple apps trying to access my soundcard, all but the first app to use it hang until te actually accessing app is kiklled. I also get screechy noises (like an old record) like every 15 minutes which only stop if I stop sound for an instant  :Sad: 

Greetz

 Troggy[/url]

----------

## paolo

With vanilla kernel >= 2.4.21 the acpi problem is gone.

I use gs-sources (that incorporates toshiba_acpi patch) and the acpi shows if the fun is running and also the cpu temperature.

autospeedstep works great

with wmpower you can monitor the battery, the fan and the temperature and also have the brightness of the lcd changed with your mouse.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## paolo

 *BradB wrote:*   

> Gentoo on a Toshiba Satellite 2410.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Unexpected:
> ...

 

For the mouse I use gpm.

Gpm can handle 2 mouse, the psaux (touchpad) and the external (usb), and can "repeat" his data (remember to use "raw" data format to handle the wheel) in /dev/gpmdata where X can read it.

It works perfectly in the console e under X!

You can plug and unplug your ext mouse when you want!  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## alexeyp

To BradB:

Can you tell which what is your modem (or show the output of lspci), and what driver did you use?

----------

